# Decorative Trim on Fire Door Frame



## ArchATL (Jun 17, 2010)

Reference 2006 IBC, I have a designer that wants to apply decorative wood trim to a rated hollow metal door frame. The trim would be applied to the adjacent wall, extend over the metal frame about an inch but not alter the rated door frame in any way. Can anyone tell me if this is addressed in the Code? I see 2006 IBC 806.1.2 and 806.5 but neither address decorative trim on door frames.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 17, 2010)

What about Section 806.5  ( in the `06 IBC )?

*Section 806.5 (from the 2006 IBC  ):*

Material, other than foam plastic used as interior trim shall have a minimum Class C flame spread and

smoke-developed index when tested in accordance with ASTM E 84, as described in Section 803.1.

Combustible trim, excluding handrails and guardrails, shall not exceed 10 percent of the aggregate

wall or ceiling area in which it is located.

.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2010)

> wants to apply decorative wood trim to a rated hollow metal door frame


How the trim is attached would be a question that should be addressed. Is he drilling holes in the frame? How big? What are the fasteners made of?


----------



## peach (Jun 17, 2010)

paste it on..


----------



## LGreene (Jun 17, 2010)

I would check with the hollow metal frame manufacturer.


----------



## peach (Jun 17, 2010)

If it's a penetration of the rated assembly. it's an issue.

If it's glued on.. it's probably not.


----------



## Markl_AHC (Jun 18, 2010)

It would be considered a field modification. Mfg will tell you it was not tested with the trim, unless they have tested something, then they'll tell you a procedure. Otherwise it will be up to the testing lab - usually Warnock-Hersey(ITS) or UL - to tell you whether the specific field modification would be acceptable or not. Been down this road...

Covered by NFPA 80. There are fire-rated wood frames available. No doubt they'll tell you "I do it all the time...".


----------



## ArchATL (Jun 22, 2010)

The trim is attached to the wall, laps over the metal frame but does not alter the rated metal frame in any way as originally stated. I am going to consider it decoratibe wood wall trim that falls under 2006 IBC 806.5.


----------

